# FAIREY SWORDFISH



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 8, 2007)

British biplane torpedo bomber. Also known as "Stringbag".
Very effective during WW.II.
This small manual was prepared by the ROYAL NAVY HISTORIC FLIGHT for their airworthy Swordfish Mk.II.

Regards

Ron

Fairey Swordfish Mk.2


----------



## trackend (Aug 8, 2007)

Not seen that before Ron thanks I've added that to my stringbag data base.


----------



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 8, 2007)

Hallo There,

I am always interested in other "Swordfish" manuals! 

Regards

Ron


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cool, thanks again Ron


----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 8, 2007)

Good ol' string bag!!!
Like the manual- pleanty of info.
Good work and thanks


----------



## HoHun (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Ron,

>This small manual was prepared by the ROYAL NAVY HISTORIC FLIGHT for their airworthy Swordfish Mk.II.

Since the link appears to have changed, here the current one:

Fairey Swordfish Mk.2

Regards,

Henning (HoHun)


----------

